# Las Vegas Indoor Slingshot Shooting Range



## Brian808 (Feb 1, 2018)

Join us for some fun out of the blazing sun at the Blade Aces Sports League Indoor Slingshot Shooting Range at the Super Hero Foundry in Las Vegas every Sunday from 6pm-8pm. Range fee is only $5!!

We'll see you there on Sunday!!

- Las Vegas Slingshot Association

https://www.facebook.com/groups/lasvegasslingshotassociation/


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

We need to do more of that at our local levels. I'm considering joining the Santa Lucia Sportsman's Range in Atascadero once again just for that reason. I still have my original membership card from 1969.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is awesome Brian! Great work by you and the participants!


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Now that's cool. I go to vegas a couple times a year. If we only do carry-on like usual, I'm not trying to bring my favorite rig......so you should have a little array of slingshots for people to try. Dang, they make money letting people throw axes at an indoor place in Nashville. Go figure....I'll bet most of y'all grew up throwing hatchets and knives. Ha! All to say, this is a neat little idea.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! I will be going there in August! I will have to pass by! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful!!! Wish there was something similar here.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Wish my local archery shop did that they already have a indoor range setup for archery be perfect for slingshots as well .


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Brian808, can we shoot any ammo we want? Is it paper targets only?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I will be there first Sunday in August.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great - I can't PM Brian because the software is STILL jacked up. SOMEBODY FIX THIS!*


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I went to shoot with the Las Vegas Slingshot Association last Sunday and it was great! Brian and Jeff were super cool hosts, great guys, and great ambassadors for the slingshot hobby. They have two 10 meter lanes with knockdown targets and also various hanging cans.

I highly recommend visiting them if you are in Las Vegas on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Stevekt,

That's awesome! Can you shoot any ammo? Were there a lot of people?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Covert5 said:


> Stevekt,
> 
> That's awesome! Can you shoot any ammo? Were there a lot of people?


I don't know if you can shoot any ammo but we were shooting 3/8 and 5/16. There were 3 of us shooting.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

stevekt said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Stevekt,
> ...


Cool thanks for the info bro!


----------



## Brian808 (Feb 1, 2018)

Aloha everyone. My apologies for not visiting this forum as frequently as I should.

Yes, you can shoot any ammo there except glass marbles. We are currently using 9.5mm and 8mm steel shots. We're also bringing in some 9.5mm (3/8) plastic shots for the kids.

If any of you guys are in Las Vegas, feel free to join us every Sunday from 6pm-8pm.

Be sure to get in touch with us at the Las Vegas Slingshot Association on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/lasvegasslingshotassociation/

We're looking forward to shooting with many of you


----------



## Brian808 (Feb 1, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Great - I can't PM Brian because the software is STILL jacked up. SOMEBODY FIX THIS!*


Get a hold of me at Las Vegas Slingshot Association  https://www.facebook.com/groups/lasvegasslingshotassociation/


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Brian, awesome thank you for the update! Hopefully I'll be there sling'n soon!


----------



## Brian808 (Feb 1, 2018)

* UPDATE

Slingshot Range schedule has now changed to Saturday's from 6pm-8pm at The Superhero Foundry.

Please visit Las Vegas Slingshot Association Facebook Page for latest updates


----------



## Brian808 (Feb 1, 2018)

We also have some Simple Shot Black Widow Scout demo frames for people to use that didn't bring their own.


----------

